# Check out my new *IMPROVED* bass drum trigger!



## Mind Riot (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, not really. It's painted black now, has foam rubber installed at the clamp point to help the bass drum pedal stay put, and there's three more of them. Two for me, two for a buddy of mine.

The one closest to the camera in the first pic is the prototype I showed in my other thread, if you look you can see it's a bit longer front to back than the others. I streamlined the design a bit with the new ones. 

They work superbly, I'm really happy with them. Total cost for all four: $23 or so, plus eight hours of work and a sixer of Mike's Hard Lemonade. Double bass goodness, baby! \m/


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2005)

good stuff man


----------



## abyssalservant (Mar 20, 2006)

It wouldn't be possible to order a couple of those from you, would it?


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2006)

I HAVE to get a drum set.  Awesome work there.


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> I HAVE to get a drum set.  Awesome work there.


----------



## Pericles (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm guessing that you also that trigger that......well, i can't really call it a snare but.....that 70's style concert tom? 

Jokes aside, That is pretty interesting and very ergonomical and portable!.....but still...theres nothing like the sound of a real bass drum.....unless you have absolutley no room for it


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

Pericles said:


> I'm guessing that you also that trigger that......well, i can't really call it a snare but.....that 70's style concert tom?
> 
> Jokes aside, That is pretty interesting and very ergonomical and portable!.....but still...theres nothing like the sound of a real bass drum.....unless you have absolutley no room for it




depends what you mean. In the actual room? like the sound of a acoustic kick un mic'd? then yes. Recorded or mic'd you can get the same sound out of a trigger.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks veru good, but how did it sounds?


----------



## noodles (Dec 1, 2006)

Those looks really sharp. Nice work.


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

he hasn't been on in a month


----------



## noodles (Dec 1, 2006)

Curses...foiled by people responding to old threads!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the looks of those though, old thread but, very nice and great job.


----------

